
Michael Moore’s green energy takedown “Planet of the Humans” is deeply useless - itcrowd
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/michael-moores-green-energy-takedown-worse-than-netflixs-goop-series/
======
samizdis
> _Planet of the Humans_ is an example of the way the ends of the political
> spectrum can sometimes wrap around and meet, because many of these same
> arguments are more commonly found on websites like Breitbart or Natural
> News. (Praise for the film has already appeared at Breitbart.) Those who
> reject climate science are eager to scoff at renewable energy with supposed
> proof that it’s all a scam. The motives here are obviously very different,
> but the tactic is the same.

~~~
coldtea
> _Planet of the Humans is an example of the way the ends of the political
> spectrum can sometimes wrap around and meet, because many of these same
> arguments are more commonly found on websites like Breitbart or Natural
> News_

In other words, it's an example of how ideas can be had regardless of
partisanship and party affiliations? Sounds noble.

------
artur_makly
this doc illustrates the enormous realities of energy challenges with sober
clarity by Jancovici
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGt4XwBbCvA&feature=share](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGt4XwBbCvA&feature=share)

